# Tom and Amy



## alleyyooper (Jan 18, 2017)

On or drive up to the Stan Chapman farm John and Eric told me about taking Tom our fur buyer and his daughter Amy out Saturday. They had set it up for a full day and they hit 8 farms and got 9 coyotes.

Amy helps Tom run his trap lines and works in the fur shed skinning stretching scraping and sewing hides. She is 17, an honor student that jumped a grade and will graduate from high school in June. She hunts deer with a 243 also is what she used when hunting coyotes. They got to the first place as it is getting light, get out of the truck and put on their cold weather gear as it was only 8 above zero. They walk back to a clump of trees around a stone pile and set the calls out about 100 yards.

They settle down with Tom and John setting together and Amy and Eric. Eric said the call had only been going about 5 minutes when two coyotes pop over the bank of a swampy area, they only come out of there about 25 yards when they stop and raise their heads testing the wind. They were about 275 yard out John said when they came out but soon started toward the caller, at roughly 150 yard mark, Eric holds his finger out for Amy to see and pulls the trigger. Amy had her rifle on the shooting sticks took a breath and fired. Her coyote yipped once and spun around and dropped, Tom also fired almost as soon as Amy did and his coyote just fell over, Amy started laughing and grinning from ear to ear and told her dad she was going to try to stuff it.

She even drug it back to the truck on the plastic and the little bit of snow on the ground. When they got back to the truck she packed her gear away and got down to her traveling clothes and started High fiveing the guys and hugging dad a bunch. I can understand that it was her first coyote gotten with a fire arm. She ended up getting 4 of the 9 coyotes they got that day. Dad got 3 and Eric took one and John got one. They had a great time on their first coyote hunt sure to start going on their own, but John did say Tom asked about joining our group to go with once in a while. Amy was really happy with her first time at hunting coyotes and just kept babbling about it. She did how ever follow the rules we have and was quick to catch on to instructions and hand signals.

 Al


----------

